# Auto Train - Tire Width Limits



## MSG (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all,

The Auto Train website notes that the maximum tire width is 14 1/2 inches. I have a 2006 JEEP Grand Cherokee SRT8, with a front tire size of P255/45R20 and a rear size of P285/40R20. This puts my rear tires at just over 11" width. Should I be in the all clear since it's within 14 1/2 inches? The SRT8 tires are wider than most normal tires so I just wanted to double check. 

Appreciate the help if anyone can provide it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 11, 2019)

You'll be fine.


----------

